# Bringt Turbo Modus was?



## Hellbringer (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, ich brauche mal wieder einen Rat.

Ich bin im Begriff mir ein Notebook zu kaufen und habe zwei Geräte mit verschiedenen CPU´s im Blick. 
Eigentlich brauche ich das Notebook nicht zum spielen aber ab und an mal WOT oder so wäre mal nett.  PANZERN 

Beide Geräte sind von ASUS 17,3" und 15,6" mit der selben GPU (GeForce GT 540M) und 4 GB Ram.
Die CPU´s sind aber wie schon gesagt verschieden. 

Der 17,3" hat einen Intel Core i3 2310M (2x 2,1 GHz) und der 15,6" einem Intel Core i5 2410M (2x 2,3 GHz). Der Intel Core I5 besitzt ja den Turbo. 

Jetzt ist die Frage ob lieber 15,6" mit Turbo oder 17,3" ohne Turbo? Würde der Turbo was bei Spielen bringen? Die TDP um den Turbo nutzen zu können würde ja beim zocken denke ich mal nicht viel bringen oder?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2011)

Bei Spielen dürfte der Turbo je nach Kernauslastung eher weniger bringen. Dual Cores sind für etliche Games ja schon die Untergrenze, und dann müßte man wissen was die Grafik zu leisten im stande ist


----------



## Cinnayum (18. Oktober 2011)

Die Größe bestimmt, ob es mibil wirklich taugt.

Wenn du es eh immer aufn Schreibtisch stellen kannst und auch maln Film schauen willst, dann nimm den größeren.
Wenns auch mal auf ein Uni-Pult oder im Garten benutzt werden soll, nimm das kleinere.

Die GT540 ist grade so die Untergrenze für die Spielbarkeit moderner Titel. Spaß geht erst mit einer GT555 los.

Ein i5 sollte es mMn mindestens sein.

Aber es kommt natürlich alles aufs Budget an.


----------



## stylezwieback (18. Oktober 2011)

Also im Windows wirst du den Unterschied bei starkem Multitasking merken.
In einem Spiel ist - wie schon beschrieben - die Grafikkarte der Flaschenhals.

Ich teste gerade Win8 DE (hat ja deutlich besseren Threadmanagement) mit diversen Konfigs und man merkt den Unterschied zwischen  i7-2760QM und 2860QM.


----------

